# I finally found it !!!



## .41 Magnum (Aug 31, 2007)

*I have been looking for a 4 5/8" stainless .357 for some time now. Yesterday I was talking to a fellow shooter about it, & He had one. He bought it new in 1990, along with a box of 38 Spl's. He still had 6 of them left, & the gun, box, sleeve, & all books & papers, including the original bill of sale. All for $329.00 + the paper work !! I just had to do it. 
Needless to say, I am overjoyed with My new toy ! What do You think, did I do good ??*


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2007)

A fine looking six gun. Good deal, great gun.


----------



## Bullseye (May 14, 2007)

Good deal on the Ruger, she looks new, very well taken care. I would have jumped on it too.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Your a very lucky man Mr Magnum to find a deal like that. She's a beauty for sure.:drooling:


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Congratulations.

Very nice gun.


:smt1099


----------

